# Closing crawfish claws?



## Jess

I have 2 crawfish. Had them in my 72g tank, but one killed a suckerfish, so I separated them into a small plastic tank...looking for someone to take them. I'm tempted to try putting them into the tank again, but I really want to keep their claws closed somehow so they don't kill another fish. Does anyone know how to do this? Also, would this idea work or not? I would really like to keep them, but not if they are going to kill my fish. Thanks. :roll:


----------



## Guest

Well how would you like to spend your entire life with your hands tied behind you? It would be a cruel thing to do with a pet. Besides it would probably be fatal for them during molting. You can keep crays in a bucket, one per bucket. Round buckets are preferred for some reason. Make the water deep enough to just cover the cray. Put a rock in the middle so he can crawl out of the water. You will have to change the water every week. I keep hundreds of them this way.


----------



## shev

Rubber bamds or glue. the large claws are mainly used as weapons. they have little claws they use for everything else.


----------



## Guest

I don't think there's any need for glue or rubber bands.
As mentioned above it would be cruel to the crayfish!
Crayfish can actually make beautiful pets and can be tamed with lots and lots of patience 
and no fear of a little pinch now and then.

I have a couple of short movie clips, where I feed and play with my crayfish.
You will have to copy and paste the URL in to the subject bar, as I can not direct link.

Enjoy!!

http://www.angelfire.com/realm/always/MVC-001W.MPG


http://www.angelfire.com/realm/always/MVC-001-2W.MPG


----------



## Cichlid Man

Best get rid of them or put them in another tank cos there's no way he can shed proberly with his claws glued shut.


----------

